# Leak call... HVAC



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Got a call from a repeat customer about a report from the cable guy that told her that she had a leak in her crawl. She had a leaky stool supply last year for who knows how long. Stool is sinking into the floor about 1/8”. Figured ok, wax ring. Nope. She had her furnace, A/C and heater replaced two years ago.

Well, this is what I found:










The condensate is like an s trap and dripping every ten seconds while I was down there. Don’t know if the furnace was running or not. There’s one of those hvac condensate up pumps that’s routed with the line set to the exterior. With freezing temps, I don’t think that’s a good idea. The s trap thingy isn’t dumping into it, just onto the crawl floor.

Gave her my HVAC guys number. Think you can make it here in a week or so @Debo22? Lol, the kid that’s going to replace my furnace and a/c in the spring.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tough to see from the picture but looks like the pvc that’s dripping is supposed to be going into the pump. It must’ve spun somehow and they didn’t leave a long enough tail on it to prevent it from being pulled out.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ........Well, this is what I found:
> /.......





Debo22 said:


> Tough to see from the picture but looks like the pvc that’s dripping is supposed to be going into the pump. It must’ve spun somehow and they didn’t leave a long enough tail on it to prevent it from being pulled out.




Probably a bad condensate pump judging by the white build up dripping from the pump housing.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Tough to see from the picture but looks like the pvc that’s dripping is supposed to be going into the pump. It must’ve spun somehow and they didn’t leave a long enough tail on it to prevent it from being pulled out.


I looked at the pump and it didn’t look like there was a hole for the pvc. My guess is the HVAC company didn’t do it right, but I have no clue, so I didn’t suggest it. She’s elderly with homecare so she isn’t crawling down there to see for herself. When I mentioned the pump, she said something about it.

Everything was inspected by the city, but I’ve never seen an inspector go into a crawl....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I looked at the pump and it didn’t look like there was a hole for the pvc. My guess is the HVAC company didn’t do it right, but I have no clue, so I didn’t suggest it. She’s elderly with homecare so she isn’t crawling down there to see for herself. When I mentioned the pump, she said something about it.
> 
> Everything was inspected by the city, but I’ve never seen an inspector go into a crawl....


lmao 100% truth..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Probably a bad condensate pump judging by the white build up dripping from the pump housing.


Those wire nuts tell me they hooked up the pump safety switch. If the pump failed it’s designed to shut down the system.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Those wire nuts tell me they hooked up the pump safety switch. If the pump failed it’s designed to shut down the system.


You're right, and if you look closely the trap isn't even going into the pump lolz


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn’t see an opening in the pump box for it. I’m going to call this a bad institution. I’m her puppies best friend!, apparently. I have to pet her to keep her quiet when I’m collecting. I’ll report back when I hear.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I didn’t see an opening in the pump box for it. I’m going to call this a bad institution. I’m her puppies best friend!, apparently. I have to pet her to keep her quiet when I’m collecting. I’ll report back when I hear.


The hole may have had a plastic knockout in it that you need to remove. Not really sure why the trap wouldn't have gone into the pump.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------

